# 10 foreign troops killed in Afghanistan



## 57Chevy (7 Jun 2010)

KABUL - Ten servicemen with the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) for Afghanistan were killed in separate incidents on Monday, the alliance said.


Two foreign civilians working for an American security company contracted to help train Afghan police were also killed in a Taliban suicide raid on a training camp in Kandahar, officials said.


It was one of the deadliest days in months for foreign troops fighting the Taliban. The Taliban are at their strongest since their overthrow in a U.S.-led invasion in 2001.


Five service members died in the same improvised explosive device (IED) attack in eastern Afghanistan, the alliance said. Two died in an IED blast and a third in another bomb attack in the south.


Two servicemen were killed by small arms fire in separate incidents in the south and east, it said.


ISAF does not release the names, nationalities or other details of casualties, leaving that to the governments of those concerned.


One of those killed was a French paratrooper whose death was announced by Paris. Three other French service members were wounded in the incident on a reconnaissance patrol in the south.


More than 1,800 foreign service members have died in Afghanistan since the Taliban was overthrown, but the number of foreign troops is about to peak at around 150,000 as part of an offensive against Taliban heartlands coupled with a push for development and better governance.


The Taliban says it will not entertain peace until all foreign troops have left, emboldened by U.S. plans to start withdrawing from 2011, leaving in place government security organisations such as the police and army that are relatively untested without foreign support.

© Copyright (c) Reuters


Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/world/foreign+troops+killed+Afghanistan/3123906/story.html#ixzz0qCnL8zbZ


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

RIP to the fallen!


----------



## Dog Walker (7 Jun 2010)

KABUL (AFP) – Ten NATO soldiers, seven of them American, were killed in a string of attacks in Afghanistan on Monday, the deadliest day for the alliance this year and one of the worst of the conflict. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20100607/wl_asia_afp/afghanistanunrest


----------



## Dog Walker (7 Jun 2010)

Australian soldiers caught up in deadliest day this year in Afghanistan
http://www.smh.com.au/world/australian-soldiers-caught-up-in-deadliest-day-this-year-in-afghanistan-20100608-xreo.html
Defence officials are refusing confirm reports that two Australian soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan in one of the worst days of conflict for the allied forces.
Australian forces have been caught up in a string of attacks in Afghanistan that led to the deaths of 11 NATO soldiers.
The defence department said in a statement that "an incident has occurred involving the Mentoring Task Force" and that the "next of kin of members involved have been advised".
 R.I.P.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Jun 2010)

Many more bad days ahead I'm afraid. Confirmed 7 US KIA's as well as 2 Aussies who were with the ANA. One of the KIA's is from Brisbane. My condolnces to our Aussie friends.



> 5 soldiers die in eastern Afghan blast
> 
> The Associated Press
> Posted : Monday Jun 7, 2010 13:49:08 EDT
> ...


----------



## Tank Troll (7 Jun 2010)

Add Sgt. Martin Goudreault from 1 CER on Sunday and this is the start to a very bad week for our Troops

Condolances to all the families of our Allies that are touched by these deaths.  :yellow:


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Jun 2010)

RIP Soldiers (salute)
with a sad heart and tears
you will not be forgotton
scoty b


----------



## Dog Walker (8 Jun 2010)

NATO Hit by 13 Deaths in 24 Hours in Afghanistan
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/news/2010/06/mil-100608-voa03.htm

VOA 
08 June 2010
NATO says three more soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan, just one day after 10 service members died in a string of attacks across the country.
The alliance says a bomb killed two of its soldiers Tuesday in southern Afghanistan. NATO did not give details. Elsewhere in the region, the British defense ministry said a British soldier was killed in a gunbattle with insurgents in the Nad-e Ali district of Helmand province.
In Monday's violence, seven American, one French and two Australian soldiers were killed in separate attacks in the south and east of the country. It was the deadliest day so far this year for international forces in Afghanistan.
Taliban militants have increased their attacks as NATO prepares for a major operation to drive the group from their stronghold in southern Kandahar province.
Two civilian police trainers - one American and the other Nepalese - were also killed Monday in a Taliban suicide attack on a police training center in the southern city of Kandahar.


----------



## 57Chevy (18 Jun 2010)

Two NATO soldiers killed in Afghan south:

KABUL - Two NATO soldiers were killed in an insurgent attack in the south of Afghanistan on Friday, as the death toll for foreign forces in the country mounted.

The soldiers, whose nationalities were not released, are part of NATO's International Security Assistance Force, whose estimated 142,000 troops in Afghanistan are set to increase to 150,000 by August.

Their deaths take to 271 the number of foreign soldiers killed in Afghanistan this year, according to an AFP tally based on figures kept by the independent icasualties.org website.

Last year, 520 NATO troops were killed in Afghanistan in what was then the deadliest year for foreign forces since the 2001 U.S.-led invasion brought down the Taliban regime.

The rising death toll is unwelcome news for Washington and its allies, whose electorates are increasingly frustrated by casualties in a seemingly endless and far away war.

The Pentagon said this week U.S.-led forces are making headway against the Taliban, but it was "overshadowed" by violence in southern provinces and what it called an overly gloomy portrayal of the war shaped by media coverage.

U.S. president Barack Obama has ordered a surge of troops into the country that will see numbers peak at 150,000 this year, before an intended drawdown in 2011.

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/NATO+soldiers+killed+Afghan+south/3171207/story.html#ixzz0rDvsSJAT


           (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------

